
Low Latency Routing in Space [8 min video] - ssvss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKNCBrkZQ4&feature=youtu.be
======
accrual
This is extremely facinating for those interested in global IP networks and I
recommend expending the time to watch.

There is a lot of proposed infrastructure, but if carried out, it could offer
lower latency than existing fiber networks.

Such a network truly brings human connectivity to another level. Previously
inaccessible locations could have access to global networks at lower latencies
than even fiber could provide. Very remarkable!

